# Does anybody own a Cove Hustler...?



## lardarse rider (27 May 2010)

I will shortly be turning 40 and my lovely lady friend has said I can have a shiny new bike. I aim to ramp up the gnarl to at least a gnarl factor of 7 so am looking for a lightish all mountain/ XC type full susser. I have a steel Rock Lobster(which is bloody marvellous) and am looking for the rear shock to see me faster and more comfortably downhill. 

I like the look of the Hustler but cannot seem to find anywhere that lets you have a try before you buy.

If you own one, what do you reckon? How tall are you and what size frame do you have?

If you don't, thanks for reading.


----------



## Scrawf (2 Jun 2010)

Sorry don't have one.....


----------



## Globalti (6 Jun 2010)

Aren't "lightish" and "full susser" mutually exclusive?


----------



## Norm (6 Jun 2010)

Globalti said:


> Aren't "lightish" and "full susser" mutually exclusive?


Nope, although it is, of course, an opinion but I reckon 10.8kg would count as lightish.

Your wallet will also be considerably lighter. 

I think that the Comp Carbon would be the same sort of price range as the Cove Hustler and that's still only 11.6kg.

Searching for details on a Cove Hustler came up with your thread asking the same question on Bike Radar, Lardarse.


----------



## MichaelM (6 Jun 2010)

I've owned a Cove Stiffee, the Hustler is pretty much the FS version of that - tough as hell, but not really a lightweight XC type frame. Base Camp MTB (Laggan) have demo bikes - don't know how far you are from there but it's a good centre, and there's no end of biking out in the hills up that way.


----------



## lardarse rider (11 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Went to Merlin in Leyland and had a bit of a burn around outside the shop. Took my wife and her purse (which is now considerably lighter). The Hustler isn't the lightest of full sussers but, I was amazed at how light it was. These double bouncers have come a long way. Got to wait for them to build mine for two weeks now. Buggeration.


----------

